
DO Installer – An installer for getting apps running quickly on DigitalOcean - styfle
http://installer.71m.us/
======
timmorgan
Well, hello! This is my project -- I didn't expect to see it posted here!

It is as jgh said: "it's basically just a script that provisions a new
digitalocean instance via the DO api, installs dependencies, and
builds/installs/runs the program."

I built it specifically so people could easily install my open source church
software OneBody by clicking a button on the website here:
[https://church.io/onebody/](https://church.io/onebody/)

If I would have known guests were coming, I would have cleaned up a bit! The
CSS looks horrible on mobile I just realized.

Anyway, thanks for posting!

~~~
allover
Tip: To fix your CSS, you're using Bootstrap but you're missing any '<div
class="container">' or '<div class="container-fluid">'. One of those around
your outer 'class="row"' (basically level below body) fixes your main issue.

(Then remove the negative margin on your Go button and/or use one of the
better options bootstrap has for that kind of thing [1]).

[1] [https://getbootstrap.com/docs/3.3/components/#input-
groups-b...](https://getbootstrap.com/docs/3.3/components/#input-groups-
buttons)

~~~
timmorgan
Thanks!

~~~
allover
np!

------
roylez
It looks like a cloud-init wrapper to me. Shell script provisioning, the kind
that I would avoid.

------
firefoxd
A little bit of css could help. The text hugs the edge of the screen and I
can't click on the button.(on mobile)

------
jonas21
This looks pretty cool. Is the app.yml format documented somewhere?

~~~
timmorgan
No, it’s not documented. I feel bad.

It’s basically four keys: name, image, min_size (optional), and config.

The config key contains the cloud-config, tutorial here:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-
introduc...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-introduction-
to-cloud-config-scripting)

Example app.yml with more stuff:
[https://github.com/churchio/onebody/blob/master/app.yml](https://github.com/churchio/onebody/blob/master/app.yml)

------
NetOpWibby
So is this like Docker?

~~~
jgh
I just took a quick look at it and I don't think so. I think it's basically
just a script that provisions a new digitalocean instance via the DO api,
installs dependencies, and builds/installs/runs the program.

~~~
gabrielcsapo
It might seem simple, but this person obviously put a lot of work into it.
Looks good @jgh really cool!

~~~
jgh
I didnt mean to imply they didnt put work in! Sorry if I did.

